# Wolfwood Hits 2000



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WolfWood hits 2000 -- 

and did it in only 2 weeks --









just kidding --

congrats on reaching such a milestone --









By the Power invested in me by Congress and the Laws and Customs under this State -- Let your boss know we are giving you the rest of the day off...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Judi......

It would be 20000 if they counted chatroom posts!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> WolfWood hits 2000 --
> 
> and did it in only 2 weeks --
> 
> ...


100,000 thank yous humbly returned...but now I have a bigger dilemma...

How can "I let the boss know".....without - er - uh - letting the boss know ?









Do they have Outbacks in India? how 'bout Thailand? Maybe I could be negotiating a new contract for Gilligan ???


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think Wolfie's already had enough time off from work to get that many posts.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats wolfie!! You'll be passing me by shortly.

Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations Judi! I was on chat last night, but everyone was talking about the NF rally and I can't go, so I signed off and went to the tub. Maybe tonight.
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

go Wolfie! congrats! you da man!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Wolfie!
Keep em coming!!








Dawn


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> go Wolfie! congrats! you da man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lady, that would be...................









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > go Wolfie! congrats! you da man!Â
> ...


Thanks, Tim









...but, then - there's alot to be said for anonimity


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*YOU GO GIRL!!!*

Wow! 2,000 posts Wolfie... How do you do it?

Keep going at this pace, and you will be the first female on the Top 10 Overall Posters list! I can't think of anyone more deserving.









All you have to do, is get by CamperAndy, mswalt and camping479!









Happy Posting!
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *YOU GO GIRL!!!*
> 
> Wow! 2,000 posts Wolfie... How do you do it?
> [snapback]130773[/snapback]​


 What can I say!







I've learned from the best!



PDX_Doug said:


> Keep going at this pace, and you will be the first female on the Top 10 Overall Posters list! I can't think of anyone more deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT!!!???? Never before??? That's just wrong!!! Wolfie has a new goal!!!! (WHAT am I saying?







I think intervention is called for - HELP!!!!!)



PDX_Doug said:


> All you have to do, is get by CamperAndy, mswalt and camping479!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Soooo - if they stand still (without their 'puters w/in reach) - - - 500 posts - - - yeah, that's doable!







Don't you guys need a vacation or something?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually, Wolfie, it looks like I spoke too soon...

I was checking the members list, sorted by join date, and it looks like three of the first ten members were women, and they posted pretty quickly. So, by default, they (and maybe a couple more) all would have been Top 10, at least briefly. Sorry.









Still, you would be the first in 'Modern' times. And certainly the first to do so on shear posting prowess!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *YOU GO GIRL!!!*
> 
> Keep going at this pace, and you will be the first female on the Top 10 Overall Posters list! I can't think of anyone more deserving.
> 
> ...


I had to read that twice. For a minute I thought you were calling them females.

Wolfie, you certainly must be the top active female poster.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > *YOU GO GIRL!!!*
> ...


Do I get a ribbon or something (to quote Doug "Huh? Do I? Huh?") Seeker keeps telling me all those other ones are "HIS"







Think Vern would add the category?









.....if you take a good look around, it'd likely be an active one with frequest "lead" changes. GEEZ, when I joined there were only a few of us (nonny, Golden Mom....). Its good see our ranks growing and so many more women becoming active, not just in posting but in RVing, in general !!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > go Wolfie! congrats! you da man!Â
> ...


oops!







sorry!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > Doxie-Doglover said:
> ...


That's okay - anyone with a cool name like your's has got to be "good people"!
Maybe our name should have been "Sheltie-DogLover" or "Sheltie-Spoiler" or "Sheltie-Slave" or....YIKES! This could go on forever!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> [snapback]130851[/snapback]​


Thanks, Tami

(where do you get all those need graphics?)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > Highlander96 said:
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> [snapback]130851[/snapback]​


I swear girl, when I get back from OBacking next week I WILL learn how to make pretties too! ok, back out to the Outback............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Doxie-Doglover said:
> ...


Puff *IS* the Sheltie Shelter (at least THEY think so)...also known as the "Big Kennel"








(btw, I did say it!!!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WAY TO GO WOLFIE
Congrats Judi on hitting the 2000 mark





























Keep up the great post love reading them









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]130851[/snapback]​
> ...


Thanks Judi







Actually, I just do a search for a pic I am looking for, then I save it to my picture program for future use









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I swear girl, when I get back from OBacking next week I WILL learn how to make pretties too! ok, back out to the Outback............
> [snapback]130870[/snapback]​


Yes you will









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrat on the 2k milestone...the next 2k shoud be a breeze now that you have hang of it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At to think, it seemed like only yesterday, when Judi joined us......sniffle.....they grow up so fast don't they....









Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrat on the 2k milestone...the next 2k shoud be a breeze now that you have hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, O/C....but I think I need more practice


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> At to think, it seemed like only yesterday, when Judi joined us......sniffle.....they grow up so fast don't they....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have the keys, now?

Come to think of it - I never did get a key to the Executive Washroom!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Come to think of it - I never did get a key to the Executive Washroom!


We have an Executive Washroom?
I thought we just got to 'go' in the taller grass!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Come to think of it - I never did get a key to the Executive Washroom!Â
> ...


BOYS!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


I'm sure there is a fallen tree in that tall grass somewhere for ya. shy shy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


I'm sure there is a fallen tree in that tall grass somewhere for ya. shy shy
[/quote]

But you have to supply your own tp









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


I'm sure there is a fallen tree in that tall grass somewhere for ya. shy shy
[/quote]

But you have to supply your own tp









Don
[/quote]

Would that be normal-house-with septic-tp? or that special bio-degradable TT tp? or can I use the normal-house-wit-septic-tp in the TT and then take it to the woods, too? And if so, how much $$ will I save if I don't have to go to CW but can, instead, buy .... oh, never mind. That's why I have a TT....I've got my OWN "executive Washroom" and I hold the ALL of the keys!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess that answers the age old question: 'Does a wolf... 









Happy Trails,
Doug

Oh, I'm gonna burn for that one!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I guess that answers the age old question: 'Does a wolf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and this thread started as an "ataboy" for the Forum....and has plummetted to the depths of Doug's clear but self-generated need for a highly effective fire-retardant....


----------

